# In Search Of Leopard Tortoise



## itty06 (Mar 19, 2019)

Looking for a hatchling Leopard Tortoise near Los Angeles. Is anyone have babies?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2019)

Have you checked kapidolofarms.com ? I think he may have some left over from a previous hatch.


----------



## itty06 (Mar 25, 2019)

I would like to add a hatchling leopard tortoise to my home. Does anyone know anyone who has them? Please help!!!


----------



## itty06 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Have you checked kapidolofarms.com ? I think he may have some left over from a previous hatch.


I did they don't have any.... any other suggestions???


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 25, 2019)

I believe mamma ling had some for sale sorry don’t know how to tag people


----------



## goReptiles (Mar 26, 2019)

Vicki with The Tortoise Yard used to sell them. I’m not sure if she has any right now. Great lady and tortoises


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 27, 2019)

itty06 said:


> I did they don't have any.... any other suggestions???


i do indeed have leopards. I'll have them at the San Diego Reptile show at the Del Mar fairgrounds this weekend, 30 and 31 March. Tell me you saw this post and I'll give you your entry fee off the cash price.


----------



## itty06 (Mar 28, 2019)

Will said:


> i do indeed have leopards. I'll have them at the San Diego Reptile show at the Del Mar fairgrounds this weekend, 30 and 31 March. Tell me you saw this post and I'll give you your entry fee off the cash price.


Hi Will. How old are they? What is the cost of them? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## g4mobile (Mar 31, 2019)

itty06 said:


> I would like to add a hatchling leopard tortoise to my home. Does anyone know anyone who has them? Please help!!!



Try the For Sale section:
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/for-sale.26/

@Tom sells Leopard Tortoises and I highly recommend.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2019)

Our member - @Will - just had a whole bunch of beauties at the San Diego REptile show. You might contact him and see if he has any left.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2019)

If Will doesn't have any, I will have a bunch in October.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm happy to sort out a come-look-and-see sale, or the more expensive option is to have a tortoise shipped.

I'm in northern San Diego County.

Please email me at [email protected] for follow-up. Or call/txt 215-483-7675. Eventually we will talk like real people not behind a keyboard, so a voice call is the best way to go initially.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 1, 2019)

itty06 said:


> Hi Will. How old are they? What is the cost of them? Do you have any pictures?



8 month old shipped 210, 14 month old shipped 270, 22 month old shipped 500. Maybe I could persuade you to look at the video on Facebook for Kapidolo Farms?

I finally got the photo booth (many many weeks from purchase to delivery) and will start uploading individual tortoise images once I figure out how to use it.

I frankly fully understand wanting images of particular animals, especially leopard tortoises which are so variable, but that does not reconcile with all the webpages where you hit a generic "buy" button.

I'll include age in months (no hatch day,) a weight range (one good poop and 10% weight change), and an approximate length.


----------

